# new wheels mk4 gti experts please check my specs



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

got a mk4 gti fairly low on crap jom coils 

looking at some 18x8 and 18x10 wheels

offsets are 50 front 65 rear

front adaper would be 25mm rear would be 50mm by my educated guess

final offsets front 25 rears 15

is this where i want to be at? looking to be flush with the fenders. i also need to clear 20th brakes

thanks everyone that plans to help me out


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Si Trav said:


> got a mk4 gti fairly low on crap jom coils
> 
> looking at some 18x8.5 and 18x10 wheels
> 
> ...


Those adapter sizes will give you a final offset of 20 front and 25 rear with those wheel offsets.
To achieve a final offset of 25 front and 15 rear, you need 25mm front adapters and 50mm rear adapters.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

turbo4motion said:


> Those adapter sizes will give you a final offset of 20 front and 25 rear with those wheel offsets.
> To achieve a final offset of 25 front and 15 rear, you need 25mm front adapters and 50mm rear adapters.


i should have double checked my math while i was falling asleep.

are these good offsets to work with? any suggestions? thats the info i am looking to obtain


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> are these good offsets to work with? any suggestions? thats the info i am looking to obtain


yes, they are great to work with and i would suggest going wider up front..

you are going to need at least a 30mm adapter for the rear to clear the shock, it will have the slightest of poke.. my old setup

245/35/18 18x10 et65 w/30mm adapters.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

foundubbedriver said:


> yes, they are great to work with and i would suggest going wider up front..
> 
> you are going to need at least a 30mm adapter for the rear to clear the shock, it will have the slightest of poke.. my old setup
> 
> 245/35/18 18x10 et65 w/30mm adapters.


hey thanks for the reply. are you saying i should be going 35mm or 40mm in the front??


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt......


----------



## turbo4motion (Jun 12, 2007)

Personally I think 25 is a good front offset for an 18x8.5 wheel. That's what I have, and my wheel pokes a little beyond the guard, but my tire (225/40) is flush, and the tread sits inside the guard. Remember that the amount you lower the car also has a large effect on how much your wheels will tuck/poke on a Mk4.

I can't help with the rear offset though, because I have 4motion, so my track width/suspension clearance/camber are probably different to yours. But for the record, my rear offset is 15, and it has very similar poke to the front (but I have more rear camber than yours would have).

What size tires would you run front and rear?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

turbo4motion said:


> Personally I think 25 is a good front offset for an 18x8.5 wheel. That's what I have, and my wheel pokes a little beyond the guard, but my tire (225/40) is flush, and the tread sits inside the guard. Remember that the amount you lower the car also has a large effect on how much your wheels will tuck/poke on a Mk4.
> 
> I can't help with the rear offset though, because I have 4motion, so my track width/suspension clearance/camber are probably different to yours. But for the record, my rear offset is 15, and it has very similar poke to the front (but I have more rear camber than yours would have).
> 
> What size tires would you run front and rear?


thats the next issue i DONT want to have. last set of wheels were 18x8x5 and 9.5 offsets of 35 front and 30 rear. there was a tiny spacer up front and a slightly larger in the rear. I left the front one on and all was fine. The rear one eventually had to be removed due to tire smoking quarters. I took it off and all was fine. I guess the rear ET was around 27 or 28 judging by the size of the spacer with the naked eye.

as far as tires i bought federal s595's 215/40/18 front 225/40/18 rear. they were def more like a 45 than a 40 profile due to the fact that they were summer performance and the thread was kind of serious on them. not to mention 215 was more like 225 and 225 looked more like 235. 

i was figuring maybe 205/40/18 and 215/40/18. im a matching tire only guy and sadly theres not many options for matches. nankang as1's are around 70 a piece and the next is yokohama paradas and there like 160 each which is out of my range.

decisions decisions anyones help would be much loved right now i want to buy the right equipment once if possible! :thumbup:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

215/35/18 all around anyone? thoughts?

also still cant find the right adapter sizes


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Si Trav said:


> 215/35/18 all around anyone? thoughts?
> 
> also still cant find the right adapter sizes


215/40s. You'd have to be very low to pull off a 35 series.

http://www.motorsport-tech.com/

^ Pretty sure those guys will make whatever you send their way.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

PSU said:


> 215/40s. You'd have to be very low to pull off a 35 series.
> 
> http://www.motorsport-tech.com/
> 
> ^ Pretty sure those guys will make whatever you send their way.


yeah dude there awesome i already spoke with Lenny over there hes waiting to hear back from me with definite adapter specs which im still trying to figure out

i would say im pretty low. also i would be saving almost $100 if i went with 4 of those tires


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Shot in the dark I'm going with 20mm front 35mm rear 215/35/18 all around unless anyone else suggests otherwise


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Stretch really isn't my thing but, a 215/35 on a 10" rim is pretty dramatic IMO. And even up front that size is going to be tiny compared to stock diameter tires. That's 23.9" diameter compared to 25.1" I just dropped down to a 245/40/17 a couple months ago which is 24.7" and that has taken some getting used to because of the gaping wheel well. And I don't just mean because of ride height, I mean all the way around the tire.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Airy32 said:


> Stretch really isn't my thing but, a 215/35 on a 10" rim is pretty dramatic IMO. And even up front that size is going to be tiny compared to stock diameter tires. That's 23.9" diameter compared to 25.1" I just dropped down to a 245/40/17 a couple months ago which is 24.7" and that has taken some getting used to because of the gaping wheel well. And I don't just mean because of ride height, I mean all the way around the tire.


Maybe I'll go 215/40/18 front 225/40/18 rear


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

Si Trav said:


> Maybe I'll go 215/40/18 front 225/40/18 rear


205/40 or 215/40 up front and 215/40 or 225/40 in the back.. you don't want a 35 series sidewall on 18's, unless your bagged.. then it might be acceptable up front but even that's a stretch, and im not talking about the tires.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

205/40 F
225/40 R

35 series on an 18", as stated, looks silly.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

PSU said:


> 205/40 F
> 225/40 R
> 
> 35 series on an 18", as stated, looks silly.


i suppose. i am about to put away the car for the winter so ill be back on this thread in the spring when its time to drive her again! :thumbup:


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

stupid me. the front wheel is 8 not 8.5. any big difference?

if my MotorSportTech didnt make my adapters yet i am going to ask for a size change i def ordered the wrong sizes


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Edited the thread


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

anyone?


----------

